# Driving experience without Premium Connectivity



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

My Premium Connectivity is up for renewal. I hardly ever listen to streaming so I'm tempted to not renew it.

I would like to hear from forum members that didn't renew Premium Connectivity about their experience, in what way it's affecting them.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> My Premium Connectivity is up for renewal. I hardly ever listen to streaming so I'm tempted to not renew it.
> 
> I would like to hear from forum members that didn't renew Premium Connectivity about their experience, in what way it's affecting them.


There was another thread recently.

The solutions is simple. Let it expire. See if you can live without it and if not, renew it. BTW, it's a lot more than just streaming.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> There was another thread recently.
> 
> The solutions is simple. Let it expire. See if you can live without it and if not, renew it. BTW, it's a lot more than just streaming.


I know there's traffic. What else?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

There's no way I would want to give up live traffic and satellite view.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

My 3 expired early 2020 and I lived without it for a couple years. Then I went ahead a paid for a years worth of access a few months ago and haven’t used any features. If native Apple Music comes along it might finally become beneficial. But as of now, no point to it. Even traffic data doesn’t do anything other than show lines. Doesn’t change functionality.


----------



## pspcfl (5 mo ago)

waiting in the car watching youtube when wife doing groceries? It is me.


----------

